
Bitbucket Offline - chuckp
http://status.bitbucket.org/
======
pjungwir
The bottom of the page says "Powered by statuspage.io." That's a good idea for
a small SaaS! Unfortunately www.statuspage.io is down too! I also am getting
occasional blank pages at status.bitbucket.org (looks like the page refreshes
itself automatically), so I guess they are being overwhelmed with traffic at
the moment.

Edit: Ironically status.statuspage.io says their (own) site is operational.

~~~
typerandom
Ironic indeed. Must suck to be statuspage.io right now.

------
4ad
And they are using Go!

[http://paste.ubuntu.com/6330220/](http://paste.ubuntu.com/6330220/)

[https://gist.github.com/gavruk/7233261](https://gist.github.com/gavruk/7233261)

------
chuckp
Pulls & Commits are fully offline now getting 503 on pulls.

Updates on Status page:

Identified - The errors are a result of some routine file system maintenance
that affected our front-end machines. We are resolving the issue on each
machine and will keep this page updated with our progress. We hope to have
everything back in working order very shortly. 14:04 UTC

Investigating - We're experiencing slow loading times and outages for some
customers loading the site pages or cloning. We're looking into it and will
update once we have more information. 13:58 UTC

Though I am having issues pushing and pulling which doesn't cover cloning or
the UI.

~~~
tghw
It's a bit pedantic, but since BitBucket supports Hg and Git, commits are
always local. In this case, pushes are offline.

~~~
blktiger
He probably means commits done directly through the bitbucket web interface.
You can edit files directly on the website to create commits.

------
kylelibra
Bitbucket twitter account claims it was a result of routine file maintenance
and it has been resolved, but they will continue to monitor:
[https://twitter.com/bitbucket](https://twitter.com/bitbucket)

------
chuckp
Seems to be working off and on but very slowly. Web UI appears to be offline
with 500 skull and crossbones.

------
pjungwir
The status page says git-over-ssh is operational, but I can't push to repos
with ssh URLs.

------
typerandom
Has gone up and down for me the last 30 minutes. But it's fully down now.

------
kylelibra
How long has it been down?

edit: so it looks like it went down between 9:30 and 10 am EST.

~~~
chuckp
I just noticed it about 10 min ago, when I tried to commit. Made other commits
this morning so I would say anywhere from 10-30 min.

~~~
tovarish
made successful commit 40 min ago.

------
iriche
Yeah, down here since around 10 minutes ago, did commits before that.

------
chuckp
Pull & Push restored for me.

~~~
chuckp
Seems to be up and down still...

